# Hunch back shoulder blade, normal?



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Alright everybody, just after a bit of help if that's ok  . For a while I've noticed that my right shoulder blade sticks out quite a bit, and a lot more than my left, when muscles in this area are being tensed or used. For example when pushing the weight up on bench press it will stick out, sometimes pushing me off balance quite a bit. Other than this it doesn't really cause any problems but it doesn't feel right or look right imo. I was basically wondering if this is a common/normal thing and if there is any way to remedy this at all. I was thinking of taking a trip to the osteopath see what she says, but thought I'd ask here first. I took some pictures to show it better, cheers for any help :thumb:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Potentially it could Be winged scapular. Can't really remember the treatment but I 'think' it manipulation.

If it bothers you try physio mate.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

OldMan said:


> Potentially it could Be winged scapular. Can't really remember the treatment but I 'think' it manipulation.
> 
> If it bothers you try physio mate.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Cheers, yeah I think I may take that route, just out of curiosity more than anything because it doesn't really cause me any proper problems, but it would be nice if it didn't stick out. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Winged scapula - whole of the inside border of the scapula shows.

Pseudo winged scapula - bottom corner only sticks out.

Pseudo winging is normally caused by tight pec minor. Sometimes hands on stretching is helpful here.

winging in its most severe form is caused by a problem with the nerve innervation to the serratus anterior muscle (keeps blade flat). The nerve is the long thoracic nerve. Its commonly injured in traction injuries of the arm.

Most cases are simply down to poor muscle coordination of the scapula stabilisers. It may have nothing to do with a lack of strength of the appropriate scapula stabilisers.

Recent research often calls it a 'muscle patterning' problem.

I see maybe 4-5 cases a week because I see a lot of swimmers.

Most cases can be sorted with muscle reeducation work and simply making the patient aware of the problem and how to position the scapula properly.

Once this is achieved, then you have to advance the patient through different range of movements, different speeds adn with varying loads (ie add weights, speed work etc).

See a decent physio. They should be able to get you understanding the problem within one sesison, write you a program (maybe take your camera phone so that they can record whats going on for a future comparison of improvement) and then get you back in after w few weeks.

You should make fairly rapid program if it a brain thing and not a nerve thing


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

phys sam said:


> Winged scapula - whole of the inside border of the scapula shows.
> 
> Pseudo winged scapula - bottom corner only sticks out.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for that  Will definitely try and get an appointment this week then :thumb: I read the 'muscle reeducation' as reduction, and was thinking woooaah there, not that there's much to get rid off :lol:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I have this. My physio, while probably not as experienced as sam, said my upper traps and shoulders overpower my lower traps, so I was given gay retraction exercises to do, then a stretch band, and I'm about to start training the area with weights to balance everything out properly.


----------

